# Bronze Cory



## Moses (Aug 21, 2006)

I have 2 of these entertaining little fellas but one has beady eyes and the other doesn't ( see pic ). I was just wondering if this was normal or not?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

From the picture, it looks to me like it just has different colored eyes. Are they protruding? If so, then it's probably pop-eye (not the sailor man). If not, I don't think it's a problem.


----------



## Moses (Aug 21, 2006)

The eyes on one of the cory's seems to have more iris and less pupil but the other way around on the other cory. Maybe this has the popeye effect cause of the shading.
Can you get popeye bronze cory's?


----------



## adimeatatime (Sep 7, 2006)

*Hi, You might check out this link. It might be useful in determining whether your fish is sick or that is how that particular corys eyes should look. There is one that is similar looking.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=51

Your betta is pretty & looks like he is "checking out" the corys :lol: Pat *


----------



## Dabaers (Sep 3, 2006)

Just from first glance it appears you may have one albino and one normal.
You can see them both in that web page mentioned about, it shows your two and the different eyes on the albino and normal.

Kath


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

In the picture he posted...they are both bronze cories. Albinos are all white...like in my avatar. 

Did you ever figure out if something was wrong Moses?


----------



## Dabaers (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah I've seen the ones you have, but on that link the albino has the same eye as his guy, so thought I'd have him have a look anyway.
Maybe the "albino" in the picture on the link isn't a good picture *shrug*
Kath


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

There are a couple varients of the "bronze corycat" both fish look healthy to me.

I wouldn't worry about the eyes unless they look to be sunken in, or protruding out.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thats exactly what my Betta looks like! Akashi!

Hahaha just got a little excited


----------

